# Dallas to Branson



## lainie3 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me how is the drive from Dallas, Texas to Branson?  Easy, hard?  Approximately how long would it take?  Would it be less headach to just fly into Springfield? Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## JimJ (Jul 14, 2006)

We drove it in March from Ft Worth.  I-35 to 82 to US69 to I-44 to I-540 to 412 to US65 into Branson.  Took about 8 Hrs.  I just did Mapquest from Dallas/Branson.  They show the same way I went as 434 miles for 7 hr and 29 min.  If you flew it probably wouldn't be much shorter time considering getting to airport early and then driving from Springfield.  You for sure need a car in Branson.

The drive is not hard, just rather boring.  The last hour or 2 going is mostly on 2 lane back roads.


----------



## DrQ (Jul 15, 2006)

We take US75 (Central Expressway) north which will turn into US69 in OK.  Then take US69 up to I44.  Take I44 to Springfield and catch US65 south into Branson.

US 75 is limited access into Oklahoma, when it turns into US69 it is a 4-lane full access past Durant, OK that will take you through towns, but it is not bad. When you get to I44, it is 4-lane limited access the rest of the way.

It's not a bad 1 day drive.  Flying into Springfield would be more of a hassle.

From I30/I45 intersection in Dallas to Branson I show 463 miles.


----------



## JeffV (Jul 15, 2006)

You might consider Tulsa or Kansas City.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 15, 2006)

Depending where you live taking I-30 to just South of Little Rock; the bypass around Little Rock to I-40; West on I-40 to Hwy 65; and North on Hwy 65.

GEORGE


----------



## JLB (Jul 16, 2006)

As one who used to drive a lot, I don't consider it a bad drive.  I would be looking forward to 540, a beautiful road, and a meal at On the Border or Famous Dave's in Roger's, AR, at one of the exits you could use to head east toward Branson.

The roads from there on are not exactly superhighways, but you will be rewarded by breathtaking Ozark moutain views and Eureka Springs (followed by more than a few Tyson chicken farms  ).

We'd go for it, but that's us.

Now, the drive from Galveston to Branson, starting out with a tremendous rainstorm in Houston during morning drive time, left a little to be desired!


----------



## DrQ (Jul 16, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> ... The roads from there on are not exactly superhighways, but you will be rewarded by breathtaking Ozark moutain views and Eureka Springs (followed by more than a few Tyson chicken farms  ). ...


The view is nice, but if you get a late start from Dallas, your making that drive in the dark.  You might want to consider coming back that way.  It is pretty.





			
				JimJ said:
			
		

> We drove it in March from Ft Worth. I-35 to 82 to US69 to *I-44* to I-540 to 412 to US65 into Branson. Took about 8 Hrs. I just did Mapquest from Dallas/Branson. They show the same way I went as 434 miles for 7 hr and 29 min.


Be advised, you want to catch I40 north of Eufaula OK on US69.  If you go up to I44, you have gone too far and that is the northern route I was talking about.

We have diven both routes and they are both good.  The north route is mostly 4-lane divided limited access highway.  The southern route is more scenic on the 2-lane blacktop from Springdale AR.

JLB - your back from vacation.  It's good to see you.


----------



## PA- (Jul 16, 2006)

When I drove through OK on my way to Worldmark Grand Lake, I was very surprised at how beautiful the trip was.  I had previously only been in central to western OK, I didn't realize that there was a very pretty side of OK (on the eastern part of the state).  Red clay and GREEN, GREEN, foliage.  Looks like Christmas.


----------



## JLB (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks.  It's good to be back with friends.



			
				DrQ said:
			
		

> JLB - your back from vacation.  It's good to see you.


----------



## JLB (Jul 17, 2006)

Absolutely.  It surprises a lot of people.  You cannot tell the mountains and lakes of eastern OK from the same in the Ozarks of MO and AR.

I wish I could find a link to confirm it, but I have heard several times that OK has more square miles of lakes than MN.



			
				PA- said:
			
		

> When I drove through OK on my way to Worldmark Grand Lake, I was very surprised at how beautiful the trip was.  I had previously only been in central to western OK, I didn't realize that there was a very pretty side of OK (on the eastern part of the state).  Red clay and GREEN, GREEN, foliage.  Looks like Christmas.


----------



## lainie3 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  As usual, you were very helpful.


----------

